# Game of Thrones Soap



## C_Rose (Sep 17, 2015)

Before the last season came out, I was inspired to try and make a Game of Thrones themed soap different than anything I'd made or had seen. I made custom molds for the house crests and then used a 4 step process to complete the soaps, took me 7 hours to finish the first batch of 8! (Not including the time to make the molds)

I was also thinking of doing something similar for a Harry potter themed soap. Yes, I'm a total geek! 

What do you guys think?



The fragrances (in order of appearance in photo):
• Lannister - Crisp apple rose (a lovely fragrance)
• Targaryen - Home for the Holidays, a spicy autumn fragrance. Because I imagine Khaleesi as spicy 
• Baratheon - lemon
• Stark - Black raspberry vanilla (one of my favorites)


----------



## afbrat (Sep 17, 2015)

Too cool!


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 17, 2015)

All I can say is: WOW!!! :shock:


----------



## annalee2003 (Sep 17, 2015)

Very cool! I've never watched GoT, but they still look lovely!


----------



## federalist (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow, these are amazing.  They have a nice depth, as if they were glass-laminated.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 17, 2015)

SO COOL!  I just adore the Stark one.  The Baratheon stag is very impressive - all those fine lines!  And you really nailed the colors, too. Wow.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 17, 2015)

Really gorgeous.  I can't believe you made the molds for the crests.  Eager to see the Harry Potter ones!


----------



## nogud247 (Sep 17, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 18, 2015)

Woah!! Those are really cool!


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 18, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## C_Rose (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks you guys!! 

The glass look is due to clear soap on the top, with each soap crest embedded inside.

I had several friends buy these from me but then they didn't use them because they just wanted to look at them!


----------



## Relle (Sep 18, 2015)

You could be sued for making money off game of thrones logos, even though you made them yourself. Harry Potter would be the same. These things are copyrighted and these companies will pursue you.


----------



## C_Rose (Sep 18, 2015)

I think I'm pretty safe then, I didn't exactly make money off of the endeavor  It was more paying me back for the materials and hours of work, they wouldn't accept them as gifts. Not to mention it was just friends, not exactly a business but thanks for your concern. What a sad concept if we were sued for every creative project we make inspired by pop culture!


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow, nice job! Beautiful detail.


----------



## mandy318 (Sep 18, 2015)

I love them!


----------



## Relle (Sep 18, 2015)

C_Rose said:


> I think I'm pretty safe then, I didn't exactly make money off of the endeavor  It was more paying me back for the materials and hours of work, they wouldn't accept them as gifts. Not to mention it was just friends, not exactly a business but thanks for your concern. What a sad concept if we were sued for every creative project we make inspired by pop culture!



Even if you weren't making money from them, just making them is a concern.


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 18, 2015)

Those are amazing.  You are very talented.  Personally, I don't think there is a copyright infringement.  There is enough difference in your versions than the HBO and Martin versions to have some leeway.  Yours are "inspired by" the series and are your own creations based on ther descriptions of the coats of arms.  The lion and wolf are different enough from the originals to lend credibility to that statement.  So is the stag.  While the three headed dragon does look conspicuously like the HBO version, it is facing in the wrong direction and doesn't have silver in it.  I'm certainly not a lawyer or a copyright expert; however, "inspired by" and "based on" sound reasonable enough to give credit to the origins of the IDEAS while allowing you to take credit for the actual art and designs.  Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.  It isn't as though you have scanned HBOs images and manufactured molds from those images.  (If you did, ignore everything I just said, you infringer! LOL)


----------



## not_ally (Sep 18, 2015)

I think that if you are not selling/advertising, you are OK.  Even companies which rigorously police their copyrights/trademarks/trade dress, etc., do not generally get bent out of shape if someone is not making money out of them/competing/reducing their profits, they have bigger fish to fry. 

Also, from a realistic perspective, that would make damages  ( an essential element in most legal causes of action, and something that comes into play even when they are not, technically) hard to prove, it is not worth it to litigate the issue.  Unless the GOT franchise has a soap line, I think you will slip under the radar 

If you *are* selling, especially if you were successful enough and caught their eye, it would be a different issue.  There the US legal/infringement standard for this kind of intellectual property is "likelihood of confusion".  All of the above is based on US intellectual property rules, I have no idea what the Israeli analogs are, though.

I say go ahead w/the Harry Potter soaps!

eta:  Sorry, meant to say that I am a lawyer, FWIW.


----------



## Momsta5 (Sep 19, 2015)

These are terrific, my GOT addicted daughter is salivating.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 19, 2015)

Omg!! Love these!!! They're awesome!

But now I am wishing time away again for season 6 - it feels so far away!!


----------



## C_Rose (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks so much!!  It's fun to be able to share these with people who appreciate them!

not_ally, appreciate the detailed professional feedback as a lawyer 

To be honest I feel flattered copyright even became a discussion, I didn't think they were similar enough for it to be an issue!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 22, 2015)

It's not about how good they are at all, it about the terms you are using. Game of Thrones, the house names and all that - even if they looked utterly terrible (which they don't) the intent to use the show for your benefit is there. 

I could make some terrible Star Trek merchandise (it would be terrible) but I would still be breaking copyright laws to call it such without permission


----------



## Hai_Uyen (Sep 25, 2015)

Cool. I Love it!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 26, 2015)

Those are amazing. I'm a GoT fan, and the molds you made are quite incredible.


----------



## JayJay (Sep 26, 2015)

I have never seen the show but those soaps are freaking awesome.


----------



## maya (Sep 26, 2015)

Those are amazing.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Nov 3, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## songwind (Nov 3, 2015)

The soaps look great!

I'm curious how you made the custom molds. Would you be willing to share? Or share a link, if you used someone else' tutorial?


----------

